# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  accesible login

## sir_skiner

Hi,
first of all I'd like to thank you for uour job on the accessibility in ubuntu, especially for onboard, which makes my life with ubuntu much easier. last time gok was usable for me was on slackware 9.0.

my question is: how can accessible login be done? I mean, now when I want to log in I have to ask some one to enter login and pass for me or to set up GDM to loging me in automatically. can it be done so I could enter them through onboard or any other osk?

----------


## frafu

Hello, 

Making onboard available at the login screen is one of the next targets for onboard. See here. 

In the meantime, you might set it up by yourself by following the indications of the last messages of this thread. 

frafu

----------


## sir_skiner

thank you for your answer, but onnboard doesn't start with gdm. do I have to ad this line at the  very end of gdm's config file or at the end of the loop?

----------


## frafu

I have not tried it myself, as I have automatical login enabled; however as I understand you should make the following:
(do it at your own risk; please don't do it if you have data on your computer that you don't want to lose.) 

Open terminal and type:


```
  
sudo cp /etc/gdm/Init/Default /etc/gdm/Init/Default.backup
gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
```

You will be asked for your password. 
The first line makes a backup of the file we are going to edit. The second line will open the shell script named 'Default' located in /etc/gdm/Init in the Text Editor named gedit. You have to edit that file. 

You will have to add the 2 words 'exec onboard' before the last line. The bottom of the file should look like: 


```
  
fi

exec onboard &

exit 0
```

Save the file and close gedit. 




Afterwards, open the menu: 
System->Administration->Login Window

The window containing the preferences of the Login Window will open. In this window do the following: 

- choose the tab named 'Local'
- click on the popup at the right of 'Style' and set it to 'Plain'. (mine was set to 'Themed') 
- close the window 



If I understood the indications in the other thread correctly, now you should see onboard at the login screen. 


frafu

----------


## sir_skiner

ah, a little corection. there should be:


```
exec onboard&
```

including pure 'exec onboard' makes gdm startup hangs before all is done. everything else cheks.

last thing. onboard starts fine, but it starts in the center of screen so it overcasts gdm login window. how to change its startup position ang geometry through the command line?

----------


## frafu

Thanks for the indication to add an & to the onboard starting command; I have fixed it. 

I have further replaced sudo with its version for graphical applications gksudo.


Unfortunately, I don't know if it is possible to tell onboard its starting position. I will ask the developer... 

frafu

----------


## t0rtois3

OK this seems to work, it's a quick hack using some code I left in  to do something else then forgot about.

Add this after line 100 in /usr/share/onboard/sok.py

self.window.do_set_gravity(gtk.gdk.GRAVITY_SOUTH_E  AST)

note due to a bug it does not matter whether you change SOUTH_EAST to NORTH_EAST etc. onboard will appear in the top left.

----------


## ka9qlq

Wow this is cool! xvkb allowed me access to Linux, onbord will allow me security. Hay can you make the letters the same size as the keys like xvkbd? How customizable is the interface? Is it still in development? who could I offer suggestions to?

----------


## frafu

> Wow this is cool! xvkb allowed me access to Linux, onbord will allow me security. Hay can you make the letters the same size as the keys like xvkbd? How customizable is the interface? Is it still in development? who could I offer suggestions to?


Glad to see you are satisfied. 

You can find a reply to your layout question in your other thread. 

Yes, it is still in development; have a look at these pages: 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit...ight=%28sok%29
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit...=%28onboard%29
https://launchpad.net/onboard

Have a nice day.

----------


## v.cecchetto

I played a little to give the correct size to the onboard login keyboard, on my laptop (1280x800).

Edit /usr/share/onboard/KbdWindow.py

raw 21-25

..................................................  .
#if x and y:
#	self.set_default_size(x,y)
#else:
self.set_default_size(600,180)
#self.set_type_hint(gtk.gdk.WINDOW_TYPE_HINT_DOCK)
..................................................  .

Play with the number 600, 180, change them till you get the desired size for your keyboard. 

Aware: the language is tab sensitive, so u have to remove the initial tab in the line 
self.set_default_size(600,180)
to allineate with the surrounding code or it doesn't function and the login keyboard disappear.

 :Razz:

----------


## frafu

@ v.cecchetto

Am I missing something? 

You can grab the lower right corner with your mouse and resize the keyboard.. 

Moreover, the keyboard starts with the size it had when it was quitted. 

Francesco

----------


## v.cecchetto

I use Feisty and at the login prompt i find a keyboard on my screen that is not resizable.

More exactly to activate the login-keyboard i followed this procedure:

System > Preferences > Accessibility > Assistive Technology Preferences 

Check:
- Enable assistive technology
- Password dialogues as floating windows
- Start on-screen keyboard at login

sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default

insert before the last line the following

exec onboard &

At this point i see nothing again at the login prompt i need the following steps

System > Administration > Login Window > (Tab) Local > Style: Plain

Ok, now i see the keyboard at the login but it's too big and overlap the prompt, and also i cannot resize it.

So i found that trick to make it smart for my resolution 1280x800.

 :Popcorn:

----------


## frafu

@v.cecchetto

Thanks for your explanation; it already helped a person in this post. 

Maybe that you are also able to tell him how to move onboard to a different location on the login screen. 

Anyway, thanks in advance. 

Francesco

----------


## v.cecchetto

> @v.cecchetto
> 
> Thanks for your explanation; it already helped a person in this post. 
> 
> Maybe that you are also able to tell him how to move onboard to a different location on the login screen. 
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance. 
> 
> Francesco


Done. 

Thank's you for the advice.  :Smile:

----------


## frafu

@v.cecchetto

Thanks to you for your help.

----------


## phenest

Although my stylus works perfectly in Ubuntu 7.04, I am unable to use it at login for the on-screen keyboard.

Any ideas?

----------


## frafu

@phenest

What onscreen keyboard are you talking about**: onboard or gok? 

Francesco

----------


## phenest

I'm using OnBoard. I haven't tried GOK. This might be more a Wacom issue. The stylus works but erratically as the mouse cursor seems to want to be in the lower-right corner constantly.

----------


## frafu

If there isn't one already, I would advise you to file a bug against onboard on launchpad. 
(I am assuming that you mean the lower right corner of onboard.)

----------


## t0rtois3

Does this only happen when running onBoard

----------


## phenest

It only happens at the login screen, regardless of whether OnBoard is running or not. I can use a mouse ok, but if I use the stylus, the cursor keeps jumping to the lower-right of the screen.

----------


## t0rtois3

OK, please file a bug report on launchpad.net against GDM.

----------


## phenest

> OK, please file a bug report on launchpad.net against GDM.



I found the reason and the solution: simply uncheck 'Enable accessible login' in System>Administration>Login Window - Accessibility tab.

----------


## frafu

If the issue has not already been filed by somebody, I think that you should nevertheless file a bug against gdm on launchpad and also in GNOME's bugzilla.

----------

